# new american bulldog puppy..need a name



## BillieDenise (Oct 13, 2010)

this is my new american bulldog puppy, he is six weeks old and needs a name...any ideas for a good name that fits him?


----------



## cook (Oct 13, 2010)

grady


----------



## Badgirl101 (Oct 14, 2010)

What about Baxter, Charley, Sammie, or Duke.


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 14, 2010)

He is a brute. So brutus fits him well!


----------



## game dog (Oct 14, 2010)

Rambo


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 15, 2010)

more pics of my puppy   i like rambo....kinda thinking of Gator....


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 15, 2010)

cope


----------



## game dog (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe Ranger.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a Chief - This dog is always on the lookout and first on the scene.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Oct 15, 2010)

A bulldog named Gator? Don't do that  

How about "Bubba"? He looks like a big bubba to me  

Awesome dog!


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 15, 2010)

well he chops his jaws alot lol


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 16, 2010)

That dog has butch written all over him.


----------



## CC Rider (Oct 16, 2010)

Boss! Let me know if you gettired of feeding him.


----------



## contender* (Oct 16, 2010)

Tiger, pronounced "teeger".


----------



## CAL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had one many years ago that looked a lots like yours.His name was "Spike"!A great dog!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 17, 2010)

Chompers!


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 18, 2010)

i like Boss and Chief and i was thinking of Diesel too...i need to hurry up and pick a name!!! lol


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 19, 2010)

Beauregard!


----------



## revrandyf (Oct 19, 2010)

Max


----------



## Jranger (Oct 19, 2010)

Buff...


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Oct 19, 2010)

He's handsome and I'm a sucker for brindles!   Here's a few just incase you haven't decided yet..

Mace
Dooley
Gunner
Buster
Jag
Cuda
Justice
Gage
Rowdy
Dutch
Jasper
Bentley
Jazz


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks, no he still doesnt have a name : )


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Oct 19, 2010)

You're welcome!   Sometimes it takes a while, but the right name will hit you and you'll know it when you hear it, I'm sure.  It took a while for me to name one of mine.  Finally settled on Doc Holliday.  Almost named him Casey, but my Mom had an Uncle she didn't like named Casey, so I decided I better go with something else.  :  )


----------



## kdaw68 (Oct 20, 2010)

We went through the same problem with finding a name for our Mastador.  Eventually we went with Major "Pain".  We only call him by his full name when he's getting into something!  

Has Harley come up?


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 20, 2010)

BillieDenise said:


> this is my new american bulldog puppy, he is six weeks old and needs a name...any ideas for a good name that fits him. I am just feeding him puppy food, they said his mom had weened him already, so if puppy food all he needs? he weights 11lbs and eats good?


Elrod Fudstickle


----------



## mgdisco (Oct 21, 2010)

he looks like "Chopper" to me


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Oct 21, 2010)

chauncey


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Oct 24, 2010)

How 'bout "Duke"?


----------



## scoggins (Oct 24, 2010)

Dually
Catfish
Tater
Leon
Opie
*
Moe *RIP ( late Aussie)
Doc  *RIP (late Red Heeler)
Both are dearly missed*


----------



## superfly08 (Oct 25, 2010)

A good name for a bulldog is "damit" you will learn later


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 25, 2010)

superfly08 said:


> A good name for a bulldog is "damit" you will learn later



lol i am already learning that! he is a hard headed little thing...if his mind is on something else he will not listen to me at all...

are all bulldogs like this?


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 25, 2010)

just a few new pics : )


----------



## RATTLER (Oct 25, 2010)

Stone


----------



## jessew (Oct 25, 2010)

Call him bull


----------



## hwaldrop (Oct 25, 2010)

name him "Gus" :]


----------



## watashot89 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dozer


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Oct 25, 2010)

You could just call him handsome LOL!  He is one handsome pup for sure!  That is my dream dog.  I've always wanted a brindle like that.  Who is he out of?


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 25, 2010)

d-o-g pronounced diogi


----------



## imirish268 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like a   ROSCOE to me!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 26, 2010)

Buster 

He's just adorable!!


----------



## emorton73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Buddy.  
That was the name of a family members dog who favored him.  He was one cool dog.  He went EVERYWHERE that his daddy went.


----------



## hntg4fun (Oct 26, 2010)

My vote is for Diesel!


----------



## BillieDenise (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks ya'll and yeah i think he is a Diesel : )


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeus
Thor
Tank
He fits all 3 names....


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 28, 2010)

Tonka !


----------



## sgeoriga (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad you named him, but I wanted to throw my 2 cents in - I like the name Rictor (for rictor scale)


----------



## BillieDenise (Dec 7, 2010)

*Diesel*

just thought i would put some new pictures of diesel on here, he is growing fast!


----------

